# Normal 3g sim vs Data card 3g sim



## Abhii1902 (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to know which 3g sim will give more speed in 3g and 2g modes normal 3g sim which we use in our cell phone or the specialized 3g sim which we use in 3g data card?


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

Depends on the tower, not on the SIM.

There is no difference between datacard and mobile SIMs as far as I know.

Only difference being the difference between EVDO/CDMA and HSDPA/GSM SIMs.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 25, 2012)

both are the same.


----------

